# Plein écran new iPad vers TV avec Apple TV ou adaptateur HD



## Eddingdingdong (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Le problème à peut être déjà été mais posté mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses claires.
J'ai le nouvel iPad, la nouvelle Apple TV, et un MacBook Pro ( un iPhone 4 aussi mais il n'ai pas concerné). Je suis très content de tout ces appareils, mais je rencontre certains problèmes.
Mon principal problème est que je n'arrive pas avec mon iPad à diffuser en plein écran sur ma TV (Samsung 94cm HD), l'écran de mon iPad. Ce n'est que du 4/3. Cela ne marche ni avec l'Apple Tv et sa recopie vidéo grâce à AirPlay, ni avec l'adaptateur HDMI. Pourtant lorsque je lance l'application YouTube en plein écran ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.
Avec mon MacBook pro lorsque que branche un câble HDMI c'est bien en plein écran.
Y a t'il une solution sans jailbreak? C'est vraiment très énervant que le mirroring ne soit pas en plein écran.
Mon deuxième problème est que je n'arrive pas à diffuser l'écran de mon iPad vers ma Tv(ni avec le câble hdmi ni avec AirPlay), lorsque je suis sur les applications canal+ ou TF1. Sur le Mac j'ai Microsoft silverlight pour pouvoir regarder canal+ sur safari, mais pas sur l'ipad, donc je suis obligé de passer par l'application canal+, mais impossible de la diffuser sur la Tv, même pas en 4/3.

Cela fait maintenant plusieurs semaines que je cherche et je ne trouve aucune solution.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Mai 2012)

Eddingdingdong a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon principal problème est que je n'arrive pas avec mon iPad à diffuser en plein écran sur ma TV (Samsung 94cm HD), l'écran de mon iPad. Ce n'est que du 4/3. Cela ne marche ni avec l'Apple Tv et sa recopie vidéo grâce à AirPlay, ni avec l'adaptateur HDMI. Pourtant lorsque je lance l'application YouTube en plein écran ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.
> Avec mon MacBook pro lorsque que branche un câble HDMI c'est bien en plein écran.
> Y a t'il une solution sans jailbreak? C'est vraiment très énervant que le mirroring ne soit pas en plein écran.


petite question qui t'aidera à rouvre la voie: quel est le format d'image de ton Ipad?

bon la réponse: c'est du quasi 4/3... Comment veut tu faire du 16/9e avec du 4e? Quand tu fais du mirroring, c'est tout à fait normal de ne pas avoir de plein écran... le plein écran n'est possible qu'avec des app prévu pour, qui diffuse différemment sur l'écran de l'ipad ou de la TV... C'est le cas de Youtube, mais aussi de "vidéo" qui diffuse les films en 16/9e... mais pour l'interface, à moins de la déformer, ce n'est pas possible, elle n'existe qu'en 16/9.. l'écran de l'ipad et la TV étant des formats différents, et le mode étant un mirroring, il a bien fallu que Apple choisisse un format... Elle a choisi celui de l'Ipad...



Eddingdingdong a dit:


> Mon deuxième problème est que je n'arrive pas à diffuser l'écran de mon iPad vers ma Tv(ni avec le câble hdmi ni avec AirPlay), lorsque je suis sur les applications canal+ ou TF1. Sur le Mac j'ai Microsoft silverlight pour pouvoir regarder canal+ sur safari, mais pas sur l'ipad, donc je suis obligé de passer par l'application canal+, mais impossible de la diffuser sur la Tv, même pas en 4/3.



c'est normal, ce nest pas possible... TF1, M6 ou encore canal + interdisent le mode miroir sur la TV... Ce n'est pas une limitation logicielle, mais une limitation de licence... ne cherche pas plus, c'est comme ça, c'est du au contrat de licence qui interdit ce mode (certainement pour éviter le m-piratage ou je ne sais trop quoi).


----------



## Eddingdingdong (9 Mai 2012)

C'est bien ce que je pensais pour les applications telles que Canal+ ou TF1. 
Pour le reste je comprends bien que ce n'est pas le même format, cependant comme l'Apple Tv est au bon format je pensais qu'elle pouvait faire la conversion lors de l'utilisation avec l'ipad. 
Il n'y a aucune application qui permet de faire ça?
Je sais que avec le jailbreak, on peut le faire sans problème avec l'application "display out", mais je n'ai pas du tout envie de le jailbreaker ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urjjHjJ0pdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player ). Il n'existe pas le logiciel ou on peut gérer le format, ou gérer le zoom comme airparrot pour Mac?
J'ai une autre question: quel logiciel permet de lire des dix depuis l'iPad vers l'Apple Tv, sans passer par iTunes et le logiciel vidéo? Sachant que j'ai le logiciel Oplayer HD? 
Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

Eddingdingdong a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune application qui permet de faire ça?


physiquement impossible, à moins de déformer l'image... l'OS n'est pas prévue pour ça... il faudrait intégrer une nouvelle interface graphique dans un nouveau format.. et ce n'est pas prévu...



			
				Eddingdingdong;11536252
Je sais que avec le jailbreak a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urjjHjJ0pdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/url] ). Il n'existe pas le logiciel ou on peut gérer le format, ou gérer le zoom comme airparrot pour Mac?



si ça existe, ça veut dire substituer l'interface d'Ios par une autre... et ça je doute qu'Apple l'autorise...



Eddingdingdong a dit:


> en convertissant tes DIvX en MP4, le logiciel apple sait le faire sans soucis... utilise handbrake pour convertir... il existe plein de softs pour lire du divx, mais c'est tellement plus confortable l'appui native...


----------



## Arthemus (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à la question de la lecture de divx sur AppleTV, il y a plusieurs logiciels qui se chargent de récupérer le flux depuis le mac (en divx donc) et de l'envoyer vers l'ATV via l'ipad.

Depuis plusieurs mois j'utilisais AIRPLAYER mais depuis aujourd'hui je viens de découvrir Streamtome.
Les deux fonctionnent de la même manière.
Un soft à mettre sur l'ipad ou iphone (payant mais pas grand chose) et un autre soft gratuit à mettre sur le mac (ou le PC).
Depuis l'ipad on retrouve ses dossiers de films et on envoie la lecture directe sur la TV via l'ATV.

Je viens de changer de crèmerie car d'une part Streamtome me délivre une image de meilleure qualité (Airplayer réduit un peu la qualité de la vidéo) et d'autre part Streamtome permet de voir aussi ses photos (et vidéos) stockées sur iPhotos.
Pour ce dernier point l'ATV le fait par nature mais là du coup j'ai l'ensemble de mes médias via un seul logiciel.

Bref je suis content, j'ai un parfait petit media center et plus la peine d'attendre le fameux jailbreak de l'ATV3  !


----------

